# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Βύθιση του φέρρυ MV Nyerere στην Τανζανία

## Espresso Venezia

> *ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΛΙΜΝΗ ΒΙΚΤΟΡΙΑ – Φόβοι για 200 νεκρούς από βύθιση φέρι*
> 
> Φόβοι ότι υπάρχουν πάνω από 200 άνθρωποι που πνίγηκαν στην Τανζανία μετά  από βύθιση φέρι στη Λίμνη Βικτώρια. Το φέριμποτ ανετράπη στο νότιο  τμήμα της λίμνης Βικτόριας, έγινε γνωστό από τον εκπρόσωπο τύπου της  κυβέρνησης της Τανζανίας, που μίλησε στο κρατικό τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο.
> «Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που ο πρόεδρος Τζον Μαγκουφούλι μόλις έλαβε  από τις τοπικές αρχές της Μουάνζα, ο απολογισμός ανέρχεται αυτήν τη  στιγμή σε περισσότερους από 42 νεκρούς» δήλωσε ο Γκέρσον Μσίγκουα,  συμπληρώνοντας ότι υπάρχουν φόβοι για περισσότερους από 200 νεκρούς!
> Τοπικός αξιωματούχος είπε στο βρετανικό τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο BBC ότι στο πλοίο επέβαιναν περισσότεροι από 400 άνθρωποι.
> Πηγή: theguardian.com


Πρόκειται για μία μικρή παντοφλίτσα με το όνομα _MV NYERERE_ σύμφωνα με _αυτήν_ την ιστοσελίδα, στην οποία μπορούμε να δούμε και φωτογραφία της. Σαφέστατα βέβαια καμία απολύτως σχέση με ελληνικής ναυπήγησης παντόφλα.

rtgqtjfk_ferry-sink-lake-victoria_650_625x300_21_September_18.jpg

Περισσότερα ακόμα νέα, φωτογραφίες και βίντεο _εδώ_ και _εδώ_.

----------

